# Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.



## VladimirR (5. Dezember 2013)

This song is about the fact that the world has many  beautiful places, but the most beautiful - Tuva! We, when  free from business, keep the path to Tuva to our friends -  wonderful people with great and a kind soul. 
[youtube1]VAU8DGXoluw[/youtube1]


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*

Hi Vladimir,
thanks for sharing this impressive video. #6


----------



## jigga1986 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*

Родина:l


----------



## Arschbert (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*

A very beautiful landscape. The video is also very good.
Greetings from Germany


----------



## Seele (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*

Hey fellow, really Gorgeous. Amazing nature, nice girl, beautiful fish and commendable C&R. Please share more of your videos. 

My lifetime dream to fish in a deserted area where no one ever walked before. Unfortunately it's not as save for foreign people. Best example is Stefan Seuss, he was robbed in the night. He will perform the new Movie on Saturday, "Wolga Wels".


----------



## VladimirR (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*

We will not worry about anything. Owners of homes in which they live tourists very good people. They retired teacher. House guard dog. Dogs love tourists because tourists are fed . This is a very smart dog. The nearest town from those places is at a distance of 100 km. There are no roads, only the road - the river. Thieves do not reach.


----------



## Lorenz (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*

Great video!
Thank you for sharing! :m



VladimirR schrieb:


> Come join us to fish!


I`m seriously interested. 
Can the good taimen rivers be fished with a rather low budget? 
Is there a possibility to reach some good waters with cars or regular boats or are there moderately priced schedulded chopper-flights to reach remote areas? Maybe it would be possible to rent an inflatable boat, fligh into remote areas and raft down the river?


----------



## jigga1986 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*

Günstig wird es nicht sein da der Flug alleine 600-700€ kosten würde.  

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Günstig wird es nicht sein da der Flug alleine 600-700€ kosten würde.


Of course it won't become cheap!
But if it would be possible to organize a taimen-fishing trip without one of the professionel companies and if there are other possibilities to keep the costs low, than the whole trip might end up with a "moderate" price.


----------



## Seele (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Of course it won't become cheap!
> But if it would be possible to organize a taimen-fishing trip without one of the professionel companies and if there are other possibilities to keep the costs low, than the whole trip might end up with a "moderate" price.


 

Shut up, I'm getting nervous


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*

I deleted the last few postings. 

This Thread is for talking about the video, not for doing business!!!


----------



## VladimirR (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Music video about fishing, nature and travel to Tuva.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> I deleted the last few postings.
> 
> This Thread is for talking about the video, not for doing business!!!



I apologize. For me it is not a business and I did not think that I was doing is not true.


----------

